# Powerstroke diesel in a mkIII?



## MKIIIislove (Jul 29, 2010)

ive heard from alot of people that a powerstroke diesel turbo will work in a jetta mkIII... from the spects etc it looks like it will.. any imput?


----------



## My_Gli_Is_so_Fly (Sep 24, 2007)

:what:


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## Millennium Falcon (Jan 29, 2004)

Well technically any engine WILL work in almost any if not any car. How retarded is it do is up to the user.


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

you might mean swapping in a turbo from a powerstroke? try the forced induction forum...or TDI


----------



## MKIIIislove (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah i wasnt talking about the motor, just the turbo


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

depending on the motor that turbo would start building pressure at redline and wouldnt be efficient on any motor that vw makes.:thumbup:


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

Which powerstroke engine are we talking about? I work on 7.3, 6.0, 6.4, and the new 6.7 powerstroke engines daily, and they all have fairly complex turbos (haven't ever worked on pre 7.3l engines though.) The 7.3, 6.0, and 6.7 all use single turbos with variable geometry systems while the 6.4 uses a variable geometry sequential dual turbo beast of a unit that would never fit in any VW. 

Even if you had the skills to get the VGT system to work, you still wouldn't have enough exhaust to take full advantage of the boost these things can create. Besides, I don't think many VW engines can take 40pounds of boost all day long like a powerstroke :laugh:


----------



## 2fast4door (Nov 6, 2004)

ive read about three threads in this section and each one was hilarious..


----------



## EUROTHRASH (Oct 25, 2007)

plan on replacing your oil pan weekly


----------

